# Headlamp for dental student?



## hazna (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a friend who is a dental student, and he is interested in getting a headlamp for better lighting when looking inside the mouth. I believe there are proprietary brands that can be bought from dental companies, however I think they are very expensive.

Any ideas on a reasonably priced headlamp that might be suitable for him? I was looking at the zebralights, however they seem to be very floody. Could be a problem, as you wouldn't want too much light shining in a patient's eyes.


----------



## RyanA (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe check out something like the Princeton Tec EOS or Black Diamond spot.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jun 23, 2009)

hazna said:


> I have a friend who is a dental student, and he is interested in getting a headlamp for better lighting when looking inside the mouth. I believe there are proprietary brands that can be bought from dental companies, however I think they are very expensive.



I could be wrong, but one reason they could be expensive is that they are certified as being sanitizable and whatnot. Some headlights (and their bands) have lots of nooks and crannies for germy stuff to get in, especially the controls.


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a LED Lenser H7 and would recommend it. Total control over the light. Focusable from wide flood to narrow spot. Brightness control from dim to really bright. Tilt adjustment.


----------



## hazna (Jun 25, 2009)

The led lenser h7 seems like it could be suitable. Any idea what the tint is like? I think a neutral-warmish tint would be best suited for his purposes.


----------



## pmoney (Jun 26, 2009)

Alaric Darconville said:


> I could be wrong, but one reason they could be expensive is that they are certified as being sanitizable and whatnot. Some headlights (and their bands) have lots of nooks and crannies for germy stuff to get in, especially the controls.


nah there is nothing like that, the expensive lights have very good bulbs (and only some have adjustable beams, the Designs for vision is, the orascoptic is not) and the big thing is they have a very good and light separate battery pack. they also have orange filters that flip down so you dont cure the resin when you are packing and contouring it.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 26, 2009)

Here are some other threads you might find useful:

Dental Headlamp, Part Deux. A request. 
help needed with LED for dental loupes 
Dental headlamp 
Any decent headlamps for DENTAL use?


----------



## DocPeter (Jul 11, 2009)

It´s not that easy to make a good commercial product. Much easier is it to make one for one´s own use.

It took a lot of development, to get this:

www.vision-d-light.com


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Jul 13, 2009)

DocPeter said:


> It´s not that easy to make a good commercial product. Much easier is it to make one for one´s own use.
> 
> It took a lot of development, to get this:
> 
> www.vision-d-light.com



Peter, the light looks great! Definitely worth checking out- probably the smallest and nicest design on the market.


----------



## Snow (Jul 15, 2009)

A good friend of mine is a fellow medical student and he emailed me asking me about this same topic. He is on an ENT rotation looking in mouths daily. I recommended the EOS II because it looks to have a good spot and has a Rebel emitter, which should be a good color temperature.


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Jul 15, 2009)

Snow said:


> A good friend of mine is a fellow medical student and he emailed me asking me about this same topic. He is on an ENT rotation looking in mouths daily. I recommended the EOS II because it looks to have a good spot and has a Rebel emitter, which should be a good color temperature.



I've used an Apex (modified to 130 lumens) which worked well. The new Rebel Apex should be OK, but the EOS is a bit weak for this.


----------



## DocPeter (Jul 17, 2009)

My lamp uses a Seoul P4 running with up to 800mA ( two other steps with 250mA and 550mA). That should be then about 200 Lumen. The lamp measures 16mm in diameter.

I use it professionally in my dental practice .


----------

